
Confessions of a Functional Internet Addict - jane_q
https://medium.com/@jane.q.aurantine/confessions-of-a-functional-internet-addict-5b3c27cb2441
======
jane_q
I wrote this essay yesterday in a fit of despair over my internet addiction in
quarantine. Hopefully it's relatable!

